#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Διάφορα - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*Διάφορα*
Ποινικός ΚώδικαςΔικαιώματα των πολιτών και των επιχειρήσεων στις συναλλαγές τους με τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίεςΚαλλικρατικοί Δήμοι - Δημοτικές ΕνότητεςΠολεοδομικά γραφεία Κεντρικής ΜακεδονίαςΟδηγίες για προδιαγραφές από το ΙΟΚΝεοελληνική ΓραμματικήΚαταστήματα Υγειονομικού Ενδιαφέροντος (ΚΥΕ) - Αποφ-Υ1γ/ΓΠ/96967/08.10.2012 (ΦΕΚ-2718/Β)Αρχαία Ελληνική ΤεχνολογίαΑπόδειξη ότι το π είναι άρρητος αριθμόςΠνευματική ιδιοκτησίαΗμερολόγιο 2010ΑγγλοΕλληνικό λεξικό τεχνικών όρωνΕλληνoΑγγλικό λεξικό τεχνικών όρωνΟδηγίες για να λάβετε πιστοποιητικό ισοτιμίας διπλώματος με masterΠροσοντολόγιο (σχέδιο)Πόρτες ψυκτικών θαλάμων - Τεχνική περιγραφήΣΤΕ4043-2001_ΦροντιστήριαΝηπιαγωγεία - ΦροντιστήριαΚωδικοποίηση Νομοθεσίας ΦροντιστηρίωνΕγκ.30/1998 Καταλληλότητα κτιρίου για φροντιστήριοΥγειονομικός έλεγχος - Όροι ίδρυσης καταστημάτων συνεργείωνΠρότυπο Καταστατικό ΜΚΟΠίνακας Σύστασης Οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίαςΝ.3299/2004 - Υπόδειγμα οικονομοτεχνικής μελέτηςΝ.3741/29 - Περί της ιδιοκτησίας κατ' ορόφουςΥΑ 29089/1977 -  Συμπλήρωση κανονισμού οικοδομώνΥΑ 23193/1976 - Κατάρτιση κανονισμού ΟΕΚΚΥΑ 28425/2008 - Συντήρηση ανελκυστήρωνΦΕΚ 631/Δ'/1985 - Κατανομή των δαπανών θέρμανσηςΕγκύκλιος 126/85 εφαρμογής του ΦΕΚ 631/Δ'/1985Πρόταση κατανομής κοινοχρήστων ανελκυστήραΕΑΠ - εργασίες: ΣΜΑ50ΕΑΠ - εργασίες: ΣΜΑ51ΕΑΠ - εργασίες: ΣΜΑ60ΕΑΠ - εργασίες: ΣΜΑ61 Αίτηση προς το Πρωτοδικείο Θεσσαλονίκης για διάφορα πιστοποιητικά
*Λογισμικό*
 GWord: ΑγγλοΕλληνικό & ΕλληνοΑγγλικό γενικό λεξικό*Excel -* Υπολογισμός αξίας ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος 2013e-reciepts (e-αποδείξεις) Ver 1.4DJVUCTRLEπιστημονική αριθμομηχανήGoogle Book Downloader*Σημειώσεις -* Introduction to Using Macros in MS Excel 2003*Σημειώσεις -* LaTeX- Σημειώσεις για αρχάριους*Σημειώσεις -* Εισαγωγή στη MATLAB*Βιβλίο** -* Solving engineering problems with Matlab*Βιβλίο** -* Engineering Problem Solving with Matlab*Excel -* Χιλιοστά Ανελκυστήρα Ver 1.10*Excel -* Υπολογισμός κοινοχρήστων δαπανών (Ver. 2.00c) *Excel -* Κατανομή Ver 1.00 - Excel για κατανομή χιλιοστών

----------

